# New 25rss



## matthoghaug (Feb 28, 2006)

We are proud new owners of a 25rss. We will be taking delivery sometime mid April. Looking for any input as to what to go through on the delivery date before we drive off the lot. thanks


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## SurferZ (Feb 18, 2006)

Do a search for PDI Checklist on the forum, you will find a couple lists.


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

I used NDJollyMon's PDI list. worked GREAT!! thanks again Jolly. Hope you don't mind that I posted the link here.

http://www.geocities.com/ndjollymon/OutbackersFAQ.html

scott


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

stapless said:


> I used NDJollyMon's PDI list. worked GREAT!! thanks again Jolly. Hope you don't mind that I posted the link here.
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/ndjollymon/OutbackersFAQ.html
> 
> ...


We did the same (btw, it fit the 25RSS perfectly!!!







)


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Don't forget trying to figure out what lights the switches actually control.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

stapless said:


> I used NDJollyMon's PDI list. worked GREAT!! thanks again Jolly. Hope you don't mind that I posted the link here.
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/ndjollymon/OutbackersFAQ.html
> 
> ...


You can't go wrong with Jolly's PDI list









Don


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

matthoghaug,

action Welcome to the site and congratulations on the new 25RSS Outback.


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

Welcome to the site. We just used the site referred to above on our PDI and it was great.

I hope you enjoy you new camper as much as we hope to enjoy ours.

action


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, matthoghaug!* action

All I can add regarding the PDI is to be Very, Very, Thorough!!!

To give you a couple of examples of things we missed on our thorough PDI:

1. The AM band of the 'stereo' (







) did not work. We had checked the unit, FM sounded great...assumed it was OK....did not find out until later that the AM band was busted.

2. The microwave blew the breaker every time we hit the Start button. We had had the microwave powered up, set the clock, tried the range fan, etc., but did not actually try the oven itself.

So, as I said....check _*EVERYTHING!!!*_

Good luck, and...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Congrats and welcome aboard Matt. It is a great TT, you are going to love it. These guys have it covered on the PDI, ditto what they said!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Using the PDI is key. Also, leave the kids with a sitter. They will go crazy sitting around for 3+ hours and you really need to spend all your attention on the trailer, not making sure they are staying out of trouble.


----------

